# Questions on Neutering a Flemish Giant



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum & have been looking up things online but am still skeptical on the answers I found. 

My questions are: 
When is the right age to neuter my flemish giant & will it stunt his growth if done too soon? 
Also, what is the average recover time? Yes, I've found a local veterinarian that specializes in rabbits. 
I know rabbits personalities tend to change once they start puberty & they start having stronger urine, territorial issues (marking their territory everywhere) & are just in sour moods & wanting to hump everything; how long will it be till everything calms back down? & will his urine still be strong after the procedure? 
Is there anything I should be worried about during his recovery?


----------



## PaGal (Apr 8, 2013)

If you have found a vet that is rabbit savy then you should ask the vet at what age/weight they will neuter a rabbit. I would make sure to inform them that it is a Flemish giant. Some vets go by weight and some go by age when it comes to neutering a rabbit.

I have a flemmie buck that is slightly over a year old and is intact. He has never sprayed or marked his territory other than by pooping and that was when I first brought him home at ten weeks old. He does not hump and has never been grumpy. He is very laid back and happy. 

From reading quite a few posts by others after having their buns neutered, it can take weeks to get through the hormones after a neuter. His urine should not be as strong after the neuter.


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 8, 2013)

PaGal said:


> If you have found a vet that is rabbit savy then you should ask the vet at what age/weight they will neuter a rabbit. I would make sure to inform them that it is a Flemish giant. Some vets go by weight and some go by age when it comes to neutering a rabbit.
> 
> I have a flemmie buck that is slightly over a year old and is intact. He has never sprayed or marked his territory other than by pooping and that was when I first brought him home at ten weeks old. He does not hump and has never been grumpy. He is very laid back and happy.
> 
> From reading quite a few posts by others after having their buns neutered, it can take weeks to get through the hormones after a neuter. His urine should not be as strong after the neuter.





The receptionist said that male rabbits are 48$ to neuter never asked what kind of rabbit or the weight. But I'll have to ask again. The vet said when ever his testes descend is a good time. I've never neutered any of my rabbits, but I did hear its better for their health & they tend to live longer. So is neutering even going to make a difference?


----------



## mochajoe (Apr 8, 2013)

Given my experiences, I will ALWAYS have my bunnies spayed or neutered! First off, I think if you have a bunny, like our female Holland Lop (spayed a little over a month ago) who is a hopping hormone then spaying changes their behavior! She is a joy to be around, has not sprayed since her surgery and she is now laid back and mellow. As two of our males....mellow laid back cuddle bugs before the surgery....nothing changed! As for health, definitely a HUGE factor...we lost an unfixed male show bunny last fall to testicular cancer! He ALWAYS acted like a neutered bunny...NO typical male behaviors! Given that and his age, I didn't want to subject him to surgery! I will forever regret that decision! We might still have him if I had had him neutered. We will never know, but that is not a chance I am willing to take. As for age, with males it really is a matter of when their testicles drop. Recovery, in mt experience is pretty quick! Bunnies bounce back pretty quickly...a day or so of "sluggish" 10 days of confinement...and good as new! Good luck!!!


----------



## Junior_Babbeeyy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your lost  
Yeah. I really think ill be neutering him once he gets of age. right now he's only 7 weeks old, but I need to start saving up for his neuter because I guarantee the vet will charge for his size if not that they'll find something because that's how our vets are in my city! Thanks for the reply!

:wiggle


----------



## Troller (Apr 9, 2013)

Owner of two Flemish here, hi and welcome. Originally I wasn't going to neuter my buck because he was well behaved, his smell wast quite manageable and while I've read there might be some health benefits I didn't think it wad necessary. In the end my mind was changed and we did it when he was 8 months old. Our Vet, a specialist with rabbits, was willing to do it as soon as his testicals dropped (about 18 weeks for him). Conan was up and about the very next day and you really couldn't tell anything was wrong). Near 3 months later he's still pretty much the same but I do miss his courting dance.


----------

